# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Starting my M1T cycle

## birsling

Alright, got the rest of my order today, and starting right now. Thanks to NSA and others for all the great info. Let's see if I can put it to good use. Here's how I am going to do it. Let me know if you think I should modify something:

Cycle (straight out of NSA's post http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...hlight=m1t+faq ):

Wks 1-4: 10mg ED M1T, 400mg ED 4-Derm (Transdermal 4-AD), 1500 ED Hawthorne Berry

PCT 5-8: 40mg down to 20mg Nolva, 300/100/50 Clomid, 1000mg ED Milk Thistle

During PCT: Homemade Cell-Tech ED and liquid clenbuterol 

Workout Split:
Monday: AM Cardio, Chest, Lt. Back
Tuesday: AM Cardio, Shoulders
Wed: AM Cardio, Legs
Thursday: AM Cardio, Back, Vry Lt. Chest (few sets)
Friday: AM Cardio, Arms
Saturday: AM Cardio
Sunday: Off

*Questions:* Should I be taking the M1T stack above even on off day?

How many calories? I usually seem a little light on the food, going to try and keep the intake high

How does everything look? I have tried to think this through, do the research, and also work within the time limits I have. I hope this works out, and I feel good about it.

I will be posting a bunch of before pics in the next day or two. Thanks!

----------


## nsa

Looks good. You should take m1t everyday regardless of whether is a workout day or not. You'll be good if you eat anything over 4,000 calories, just eat alot of protein.

----------


## birsling

****, 4000 calories in going to be tough. How many of those should I try to get through supplementation? High calorie intake is my main setback. That will just give me something to work hard at.

----------


## eacman65

looks good man good luck on your cycle

----------


## nsa

I know its hard to eat alot when on m1t, cuz you lose your apetite while on it. But its worth it.

----------


## eacman65

i was surprised i really havent lost any of mine

----------


## birsling

Loss of appetite will definitely not help me. Hopefully that is a side I won't see. Well, Just took my second dose today, so I guess I will find out.

----------


## birsling

Should I be focusing on a certain split. Normally I am around a 40/40/20 (prot./carb/fat). Do I need to up/lower any of those numbers?

----------


## iNvid

Looks good, GL

----------


## birsling

Thanks Invid. Here is a link to the before pics. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=107894

I will post pics in 2 wks, then again 2 wks after that.

----------


## nsa

D[email protected] dude. You made some great gains, your gonna see great muscle gains from m1t.

----------


## eacman65

yeah those are some incredible pics bro keep up the good work

----------


## birsling

eacman65/NSA: Thanks guys. I still feel like I have a ways to go. Look at my goals. They are set lofty! I will keep you posted. I have hit the excited stage (I always get that when I expect big things out of a supplement), so my workouts are already more intense!

----------


## nsa

Just remember that the hard work in the gym and good diet will do more for you than any supplement.

----------


## eacman65

so true

----------


## birsling

Alright, 1 week down, 3 to go. I won't post pics until next Monday, but here is the progress:

Gains: Strength gains are kicking in already. Bench went up tremendously fast (225 1 rep, to 225 6 reps!), pull up strength up tremendously also. Looks also coming fast. Having weighed myself, but have had comments from people around me (and they don't know I am taking anything). Becoming significantly more vascular in chest and shoulders.

Sides: Little or none. A tiny bit lethargic, but nothing to bad. Definitely some pumps in my lower back, but again nothing to speak of. Having significant pain in right shoulder, but think I aggravated a previous rotator problem by overdoing some lifts. Completely unrelated to the M1T.

In conclusion: I LOVE this stuff. Definitely a winner, and my body is responding exactly as asked. I will update next Monday

----------


## dalcowbag

awesome bro keep it up. . .mine starts today and i cant wait. SH!T where the hell is the mail man!!!

----------


## nj123

just thought id post my results too. ive been on m1t for 2 weeks today and its pretty bada*s, strength gains are coming fast but the only thing is that i cant seem to fall asleep at night. I have no other sides except i just cant fall asleep? Anyone else notice anything like that?

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

Dammit, I cant wait till feb to start my M1T cycle. I want to do Ranger Challenge in fall semester w/ no chem help tho, other than creatine. Birsling, how do you do your doses? One before workout and one at nite?

----------


## nsa

M1t should be taken 12 ours part. You should also try and take it the about same time everyday to maintain an even blood concentration.

----------


## birsling

I take mine about 10-12 hrs apart. First in the morning, right after my shower (as rec. with a transdermal) and once mid afternoon about 30-45 mins before working out




> just thought id post my results too. ive been on m1t for 2 weeks today and its pretty bada*s, strength gains are coming fast but the only thing is that i cant seem to fall asleep at night. I have no other sides except i just cant fall asleep? Anyone else notice anything like that?


NJ, I have only had that problem once, and it was last night. I think that it was because I took the 4-AD sprays too late at night. I didn't have them with me, and was out with my wife. Maybe try taking your stack earlier, or space your sleep time further from your stack time. I don't know if it will help, but you need to rest to see the gains. Just try little tweaks. Also, diet sometimes plays a part. Cut caffeine (or lower intake), and lower your carb intake prior to going to bed. Both may help.

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

Sweet thanks guys. I just got back from the gym AandF6969 and all we talked about was his cycle of gear and my m1t cycle and how we cant wait to start.

----------


## JT2k

oh and niu rotc.. tip on the creatine and the ranger challenge when i was at bud/s it was considered contraband because of the severe cramps u get when u swim distance just something to think about... i never got them pre-bud/s when i was training but apparently creatine had a history there or so i am told...

----------


## Pure Power

3 weeks into my 1 test program I went into severe depression and lack of motivation and the lethargy was so intense. I could feel some strength go up and it popped me up over a plateau, but ill be ****ed if I run 1 test without actual test again. I think it depleated my natural test somewhat and just took out all my agression and drive. Loss of apetite was kind of nice though, stopped any and all cravings for bad food and helped me to stick to chicken breast barley and vegis for a good time =)
I think I'm just too sensitive to the depressive side of this product.

----------


## ItalianFlex

I find that funny you guys are saying you cant sleep...Seince being on m1T I cant seem to get enough sleep....I go to bed at 1:30 am and wake up around 3:00 Pm LOL. Yes I kno thats extream and the thing is i dont even wake up in the middle of the night...So I had a diff experience with it...

----------


## birsling

> I find that funny you guys are saying you cant sleep...Seince being on m1T I cant seem to get enough sleep....I go to bed at 1:30 am and wake up around 3:00 Pm LOL. Yes I kno thats extream and the thing is i dont even wake up in the middle of the night...So I had a diff experience with it...


Were you just M1T, or did you stack? I could see that with just M1T, but 4-AD definitely brings energy levels back

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

> oh and niu rotc.. tip on the creatine and the ranger challenge when i was at bud/s it was considered contraband because of the severe cramps u get when u swim distance just something to think about... i never got them pre-bud/s when i was training but apparently creatine had a history there or so i am told...


Thanks for the tip. I wont be using any creatine or nuthin during training this whole up coming semester. Ive been bulking for about 3 or 4 months and its time for some major cutting. Im startin my cutting diet on monday and continuing it till at least after ranger challenge. I figured Ill get all the cardio Ill need from 6-7am 5 days a week all first semester.

----------


## rev911apollyon

The m1t I got was from "legal gear", and it says only to take one a day no more, would it be better to like take before i work out, or would it not matter

----------


## nsa

How many mg are in each cap.

----------


## rev911apollyon

17-methyl-1-androstene-17b-ol-3one 10mg

----------


## flexin-rph

I'm on day 3 of my M1T cycle & I can't wait to get some of these results you
guys are getting!!!

----------


## IronAdam

Wait till your next bicep work out. The **** gave me the craziest arm pumps.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## birsling

The pumps are awesome! I get them in my back the most, and love my back workouts. Here is a question: Does anybody know about M1T or 4-AD and increased light sensitivity? I went tanning yesterday, and my back burnt. I rarely, if ever, burn. Might be a coincidence, just wondering.

----------


## birsling

Alright, here is week 2. Loving life!

Sides (negative ones): What sides? I am experiencing no negative sides. I feel great. Energy levels are fine. Pumps are good ones, pain has subsided. Only extra sore (probably because I am going extra hard), so I take IB to sleep.

Sides (positive): I can fu*k like a champ. My sex drive is unbelievably high, and my wife says my performance in the sack has never been better!

Gains: I will post a link below to my pics on my other thread. I am not gaining a lot of weight, mainly because I just do not eat enough. I physically am struggling with the intake. I look loads better (everyone says, I still say I have a ways to go), and my strength gains are ridiculous. My bench is up over 250 (from 205), all other lifts are up to (except my squat, which is hampered by a disc injury I suffered in the L5 region a few years back).

Verdict: Awesome! If you work hard, the results are definitely there.

----------


## birsling

Here is the pic link, let me know what you think.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...29#post1112229

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

Very nice.

----------


## Spoon

great progress bro. i on the other hand just ended my cyle last week. whats strange in my case is that i only started seeing strength gains in last week. im on pct and this is where most of my strength gains are being felt. its still going up.

----------


## worldknown

you are looking hella thick man, best of luck bro and keep us updated on your strength gains!!!

----------


## birsling

Well, here is my week 4 update. Pics to come probably Wednesday. 

Gains: Strength is still going.  Stronger than I have ever been. Bench is up over 70lbs from start! Size is WAY up, and people are noticing. Which always makes you feel good. As I have said before, I didn't expect much weight gain, since my bulking diet is not in order. I don't have the caloric intake I need to have. But I couldn't be happier. I am looking bigger, feeling better, and strong as an OX. 

Sides (negative): NONE, or not much! I guess I am a little lethargic, but I don't think that it is much worse than normally busting my as* day in day out working out. My sack is a little shrunken, probably hypertrophy.

Sides (positive): I am even more of an animal in the sack (according to my wife). I have experienced growth where I didn't expect it, if you know what I mean. BTW, both of the positive sides are reported by my wife, who is very confused because she doesn't know I am taking anything. It is sort of a blind study  :Wink/Grin:  

Verdict (so far): Love it  :Dancing Banana:  ! Sides are null, gains are great, I just hope I can keep it through PCT. I will keep posting to update. More pics to be up soon!

----------


## Soldier of Misfortune

I was wondering if you told your wife you were on supps or not, guess that answers that. I need to find a chick at northern when I go back to test the same sexperiment  :Big Grin:

----------


## eacman65

lookin good in those pics

----------


## birsling

> lookin good in those pics


 Thanks bro!

I am down to the last pill of my cycle. I'm gonna miss it. I will take pics tomorrow morning, and then have to work my a** off during PCT. I will update tomorrow.

----------


## birsling

Alright guys, I am through 1 full week of PCT, and have only lost 1 lb. Probably water. I am up to 201 (as of this morning after breakfast) from about 189-190 starting weight. Body fat is way down, and I have to measure it before I say how far down. Strength has stayed up. I am going to start adding trib to my PCT tomorrow. My appetite is back stronger than ever, so eating is no longer a problem. I will post pics at the end of PCT, hopefully I still have my gains.

----------


## dogsofwar

Man, my eating habits have grown immensly during my cycle. About 15 lbs now in 3 weeks! I'll post before's and after's then. Keep us posted Birsling...Looking awesome! ~dow

----------


## birsling

Thanks bro. Nice work in your cycle, 15lbs in 3 weeks is awesome. Looking forward to the pics.

----------

